# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  درخواست راهنمایی درباره پیش دانشگاهی مجدد

## vadiani

سلام من سال اول دانشگاهم اما میخوام سال دیگه تو یک رشته دیگه تحصیل کنم و میخوام برای تاثیر نمرات ، پیش مجدد تو ان رشته بگیرم ایا میتونم این کار رو بکنم و با توجه به اینکه کلا شهر زندگیمون رو عوض کردیم سهمیه کنکورم ایا فرق میکنه یا نه ؟
اگر میشه لطفا فرایندشو و زمان اقدامو ذکر کنید .ممنون

----------


## vadiani

UP

----------


## ShahabM

> سلام من سال اول دانشگاهم اما میخوام سال دیگه تو یک رشته دیگه تحصیل کنم و میخوام برای تاثیر نمرات ، پیش مجدد تو ان رشته بگیرم ایا میتونم این کار رو بکنم و با توجه به اینکه کلا شهر زندگیمون رو عوض کردیم سهمیه کنکورم ایا فرق میکنه یا نه ؟
> اگر میشه لطفا فرایندشو و زمان اقدامو ذکر کنید .ممنون


شاید اینجا کسی اطلاع نداشته باشه. از خود سازمان سنجش بپرسید بهتره.
یا از سیستم پاسخگویی سایت سنجش استفاده کنید یا با *42163 - (021) تماس یگیرید.*

----------

